# Rashad Evans: I Think Rampage Will Beat Machida



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rashad via twitter

I think Rampage will beat Machida & when the fights gets closer I will tell u y.. cuz I don't want 2 spoil it 4 either fighter

http://twitter.com/SugaRashadEvans


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Rashad via twitter
> 
> I think Rampage will beat Machida & when the fights gets closer I will tell u y.. cuz I don't want 2 spoil it 4 either fighter
> 
> http://twitter.com/SugaRashadEvans


Rashad is an idiot...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What. A. Knob.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I bet Rashad believes Lyoto's father when he said he should retire because it will take too long to get over the KO loss.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

This kinda awkward, Machida chose Rashad over Rampage, but Rashad thinks Rampage will win over Machida lol. If Rashad thinks Machida is gonna fight like he did with Shogun in his second fight he's wrong. Unless there's something we don't know about the damages a fighter receives from a concussion.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I think Rampage has a good chance to beat Machida. HE has the power to KO him and he didnt look bad at all in the fight against Rashad.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't see Page defeating Machida.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't get it.... why the sugar hate?

He's fought both guys...his opinion is almost as valid as the average MMAFer...right?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't get it.... why the sugar hate?
> 
> He's fought both guys...his opinion is almost as valid as the average MMAFer...right?


Because Rashad can't even admit to himself that Machida owned him. He must also feel that Rampage beating Machida will somehow vindicate his loss (as he beat Rampage). It also comes off as arrogant that he knows something both fights don't, like he is the great puppet master.

They should make a social media tool for him just called, TWIT.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Because Rashad can't even admit to himself that Machida owned him. He must also feel that Rampage beating Machida will somehow vindicate his loss (as he beat Rampage). It also comes off as arrogant that he knows something both fights don't, like he is the great puppet master.
> 
> They should make a social media tool for him just called, TWIT.












Lol it is kinda funny how he thinks he knows something, enough to decide the outcome of the fight heh, Machida will beat Rampage and then Rashad again if he needs to.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rampage will get dominated - but there is always the puncher's chance... And Rampage's puncher's chance is a big as any in the UFC  So it is certainly possible


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Rampage will get dominated - but there is always the puncher's chance... And Rampage's puncher's chance is a big as any in the UFC  So it is certainly possible


Yeah, but Machida usually lowers that % of chance significantly, I'm hoping Rampage learned to kick so we can see Machida at least challenged a little.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> *Lol it is kinda funny how he thinks he knows something, enough to decide the outcome of the fight heh*, Machida will beat Rampage and then Rashad again if he needs to.



Am I the only one who got a good laugh at the ironicleness of that statement?


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Rampage def isnt getting K.o.'d so i dont see how Machida wins


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't get it.... why the sugar hate?
> 
> He's fought both guys...his opinion is almost as valid as the average MMAFer...right?


Its not Rashad making predictions that makes him a knob. Its saying this:



> "cuz I don't want 2 spoil it 4 either fighter"


Only a massive cock says shit like this. He believes he knows something that might effect the fight if he tells the world? Like I said... knob.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Am I the only one who got a good laugh at the ironicleness of that statement?



Shouldn't it be, "Ironicality". Sheesh...some people.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen a watch that big before- on the gloved guys wrist.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Machida wins this by decision.


Rampage's heart is not in to fighting anymore.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Disagree with Rashad heavily here... I mean this is MMA and it is possible.

The only way I see this happening though is if Lyoto clinches with Rampage with a High clinch and Rampage catches Lyoto with a hook. Or maybe Rampage changes back to his slamming ways and somehow gets the better of Lyoto in the clinch which I don't see happening.

I am a huge Rashad fan and I think he is being a little foolish here.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rashad is hoping Rampage wins so he won't be forced into a rematch. Sugar knows he can't LnP the ghost.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rashad's just waiting to say, "DECEMBER FOOLS!" or whenever the fight is.


----------



## Tenacious Cole (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually I agree with Evans. Styles make fights and out of all fighters Rampage is actually the best counter style to Machida. 

The counter to the counter Shogun used is the same counter Rampage used to finish Chuck and other fighters. Shogun had to practice that counter for that match, Rampage has been doing it for a long time. And Rampage throws that punch faster than Shogun does.

The only thing here is if rampage trains like he seemed to train for Evans he will not be winning any fights.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

So its 100% official that Rampage vs Machida fight will happen?Dammit I didn't wanna see these guys fight so soon


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

IP4K said:


> Rampage def isnt getting K.o.'d so i dont see how Machida wins


Because theres more ways to win a fight than by KO. Machida will win every round pretty easily against a one dimensional Rampage.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't get it.... why the sugar hate?
> 
> He's fought both guys...his opinion is almost as valid as the average MMAFer...right?


This is what I immediately think. 

To me, this could be:
a) legitimate opinion or b) a joke about rampage.


But why someone would hate on him for this is beyond me.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I like rashad.

But I think machida might be to quick for rampage to hit. but if he can... lights out... we'll see


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Because theres more ways to win a fight than by KO. Machida will win every round pretty easily against a one dimensional Rampage.


I don't wanna see a KO! At least not in the first 2 rounds.

I wanna enjoy Lyoto for the entire 15 minutes.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

No way Rampage beats Machida, even though I'd like to see it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree with Rashad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't wanna see a KO! At least not in the first 2 rounds.
> 
> I wanna enjoy Lyoto for the entire 15 minutes.


I'm hoping you don't mean 'enjoy' the way I think you mean enjoy.....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm hoping you don't mean 'enjoy' the way I think you mean enjoy.....


LOL you little weirdo^^ :laugh:

No seriously now, why should I root for a quick Knock Out victory from Lyoto?? He only fights twice a year and then I at least wanna see him do his magic for the entire 15 min.

I just don't see the point in quick KO victorys.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida>Rashad>Rampage>Machida....
hmmm that would be interesting indeed :confused02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Mr. Sparkle View Post
> Because Rashad can't even admit to himself that Machida owned him. He must also feel that Rampage beating Machida will somehow vindicate his loss (as he beat Rampage). It also comes off as arrogant that he knows something both fights don't, like he is the great puppet master.


That's what i was thinking but not saying lol... I agree





> They should make a social media tool for him just called, TWIT.


ROFL! +Rep


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> This kinda awkward, Machida chose Rashad over Rampage, but Rashad thinks Rampage will win over Machida lol. If Rashad thinks Machida is gonna fight like he did with Shogun in his second fight he's wrong. Unless there's something we don't know about the damages a fighter receives from a concussion.



It's not the physical damage Machida fans should worry about; it's the mental damage.

Every fighter handles being KO'd differently. Some never get over it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Machida>Rashad>Rampage>Machida....
> hmmm that would be interesting indeed :confused02:


Rashad>Forrest>Shogun>Machida huh what!??! MMA is all about matchups.

Rashad most likely thinks Machida can't take Rampage down or knock him out and will get timed leaping in as he is want to do and knocked out. That is a completely legitimate opinion.

Rampage has dropped every fighter he has faced in the UFC it is pretty ridiculous to think it is unlikely he does it to Machida. You have to be chugging Machida piss flavored koolaid by the gallon to think Rampage isn't a dangerous opponent for him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Rashad>Forrest>Shogun>Machida huh what!??! MMA is all about matchups.
> 
> Rashad most likely thinks Machida can't take Rampage down or knock him out and will get timed leaping in as he is want to do and knocked out. That is a completely legitimate opinion.
> 
> Rampage has dropped every fighter he has faced in the UFC it is pretty ridiculous to think it is unlikely he does it to Machida. You have to be chugging Machida piss flavored koolaid by the gallon to think Rampage isn't a dangerous opponent for him.


Just watch Butterbean vs. Genki Sudo again :thumb02: 

you get a feeling on how this fight will turn out^^ just without the ground aspect of course.

The thing is, I say it agian..

Lyoto lives fighting!

Rampage does not, anymore!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

for the first time ever Rashad says something that makes sense.

Rampage takes this via KO pretty early.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you know what Rampage did the recent weeks? I tell ya, he flew around the globe to promote a Movie called A-Team. 

Do you know what Lyoto did the recent weeks?? He went 15 Rounds with a guy named Anderson Silva and that more the ones. Spends every day at Black House! 

Thats the difference here!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

zarny said:


> It's not the physical damage Machida fans should worry about; it's the mental damage.
> 
> Every fighter handles being KO'd differently. Some never get over it.


I never said physical damages, I left damages open, it could be mental such as his confidence or physical such as weakened timing and instincts.

However I doubt that would be the case as my pal Bobby mentioned he's been going 15 rounds with the p4p fighter in the world, im sure his confidence and timing will be corrected.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

IP4K said:


> Rampage def isnt getting K.o.'d so i dont see how Machida wins


I'll tell you how. 

Machida lands a quick punch uses his footwork to get away from those big powerful but very slow punches that Rampage throws and does exactly this for 3 rounds. 

Machida by UD.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

If we're basing a victory on styles, then it's really not looking good for Rampage. Rampage doesn't do well with intelligent fighters. Forrest's game was too complex for Rampage cause he knew how to mix in a kick here & there. 

Rampage does well with people who stand and bang and Rampage doesn't have Shogun's recently displayed, rush style striking, that seems to be "Lyoto's number". Rampage picks his shots like a boxer and fights at a pace. 

Lyoto is the king of picking & pacing and he doesn't stand and bang. Rampage won't know what to do with the Lyoto's jumping in & out of the pocket and god forbid Lyoto decides to throw some kicks.

Also, Rampage is a good counter puncher against lateral fighters, angle workers like Lyoto, not so much. Stylistically, the match up is bad for Rampage and easy for Lyoto. Rampage is horrendously one dimensional these days, he's about as simple of an opponent for Lyoto is it gets. Rampage fights painfully laterally, compound that element with how inherently evasive Lyoto is, I don't see where this is a "good" match up for Rampage.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> If we're basing a victory on styles, then it's really not looking good for Rampage. Rampage doesn't do well with intelligent fighters. Forrest's game was too complex for Rampage cause he knew how to mix in a kick here & there.
> 
> Rampage does well with people who stand and bang and Rampage doesn't have Shogun's recently displayed, rush style striking, that seems to be "Lyoto's number". Rampage picks his shots like a boxer and fights at a pace.
> 
> ...


This is what I call a great f#cking post. 

repped.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

and if Rampage was complaining Rashad was too quick for him, what's Lyoto going to look like to him, Neo from the Matrix?


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> If we're basing a victory on styles, then it's really not looking good for Rampage. Rampage doesn't do well with intelligent fighters. *Forrest's game was too complex for Rampage cause he knew how to mix in a kick here & there. *
> 
> *Rampage does well with people who stand and bang and Rampage doesn't have Shogun's recently displayed, rush style striking, that seems to be "Lyoto's number".* Rampage picks his shots like a boxer and fights at a pace.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with everything bold. 

Machida's style rely's heavily on quickness and his natural dexterity and reflexes. Rampage's style relies on sitting in the pocket and punching until his opponent, fall down go boom. He doesn't kick, he doesn't takedown, he just lobs his fists out there as hard and fast as he can. If he lands, Machida WILL fall down go boom, but what is the probability of that 1:100, 1:50 at best. 

Machida via rather clinical UD


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Who knows, if Machida is the same Machida as before the KO, he'll probably bounce in and out and out point Rampage. If he's gotten gun shy he'll probably run in circles to a decision. If he's gone the way some people seem to think and gotten more aggressive and starts trading with Rampage it becomes a fight and power v power with Rampage works for about two people in the world and one of which is a MW the other the guy that ended he Machida era.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> Lol it is kinda funny how he thinks he knows something, enough to decide the outcome of the fight heh, Machida will beat Rampage and then Rashad again if he needs to.


ok well looks like im the only one again who will defend rashad, he lost 1 fight and it wasnt a 1 punch ko it was multiple punches, and now every1 thinks that he is washed up and doesn't deserve to be #1 contender and he will get owned by machida again, no that will not happen since rashad haas changed heaps since that fight and every1 has lost one fight before even MACHIDA. ok im good now.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Machida was absolutely damaged goods last fight. broken ribs, hand and got KNFO pretty quickly Machida v Rua II, Rampage didn't really take any damage.

I still pick Machida, but same time I don't know if he's totally recovered. He's never gone lights out in a fight, that'll put a physiological scar on you - look what it did to GSP.

I don't know if Rampage is doing the 6-week training camp, which is apparently the most he did in his career for a fight. Maybe Page is training right now, who knows.

I'm not putting money on this fight unless Machida's too big a favorite.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe when Rashad was fighting Rampage he saw something in him that he could beat Machida with maybe.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> Maybe when Rashad was fighting Rampage he saw something in him that he could beat Machida with maybe.


Problem with that is, Rashad doesnt know how to beat Machida if Shogun said it then there would be some understanding.


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> Problem with that is, Rashad doesnt know how to beat Machida if Shogun said it then there would be some understanding.


Doesn't know? or just hasn't executed? Two different things


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Gibson39 said:


> Doesn't know? or just hasn't executed? Two different things


I never mentioned 2 things, if he hasn't done it then there's no proof of him knowing it. Anyone can talk, see Chael.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pretty sure this is just a joke from Rashad. Hence the I don't want to ruin the surprise bit. 

In a couple of weeks he will say Rampage will knock him out with his breath, or Machida won't be able to skip round Jackson's fat belly.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmm, another thing Rashad says that stupid people twist to mean what they want. The Rashad hate is pretty ridiculous here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

js9234 said:


> Hmm, another thing Rashad says that stupid people twist to mean what they want. The Rashad hate is pretty ridiculous here.


So, are you saying that patronizing other fighters like a school child is cool? Suggesting he will, "ruin it for the fighters" if he tells us anything is uber uncool.

Can you not see how completely turd shaped that statement is?

Sure, make a prediction. But to get wiped out by a dude, and than claim you have solid info on how to beat him... and then say "I'll tell you later" ?!... What? How old are we?? Dont say anything at all then you idiot.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Dear Rashad. "um....no...." that is all.


----------



## ciganobonesjone (Aug 7, 2010)

This is honestly just kind of annoying. It's Rashad trying to say he's better than machida without saying it. He must have forget he got KTFO last time he fought Machida, and that if he ever fights shogun or Machida the same thing will happen (man he got close to getting Koed vs Rampage).

That being said i hope Rampage finds his Pride or at least 70-80 percent of his Pride self, and I hope he gets a rematch and kills Rashad sometime in the near future. Might be hopeful thinking though.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

ciganobonesjone said:


> This is honestly just kind of annoying. It's Rashad trying to say he's better than machida without saying it. He must have forget he got KTFO last time he fought Machida, and that if he ever fights shogun or Machida the same thing will happen (man he got close to getting Koed vs Rampage).
> 
> That being said i hope Rampage finds his Pride or at least 70-80 percent of his Pride self, and I hope he gets a rematch and kills Rashad sometime in the near future. Might be hopeful thinking though.


After Shogun ktfo Rashad and Machida disposes of Rampage theres a likely possibility for them to meet up again.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> After Shogun ktfo Rashad and Machida disposes of Rampage theres a likely possibility for them to meet up again.


Its possible. 

If Rua beats Evans, and Machida beats Rampage, its Machida vs Rua 3 for the title. 

If Evans beats Rua, and Machida beats Rampage, its Evans vs Machida 2. 

There are pretty much no other light heavyweights at their level. I know some will say Jones is there, but he has yet to fight someone with a big name, so I refuse to agree with the hype. 

You can throw Franklin into that mix. Maybe Machida vs Franklin 2 for top contender status, either way Machida will be fighting for the belt in at the most 2 fights (assuming he wins both).


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Its possible.
> 
> If Rua beats Evans, and Machida beats Rampage, its Machida vs Rua 3 for the title.
> 
> ...


You are forgetting about captain unearned title shots and lil nog. Neither of them are that far off.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> Lol it is kinda funny how he thinks he knows something, enough to decide the outcome of the fight heh, Machida will beat Rampage and then Rashad again if he needs to.


I'll make it easy.....hater....LOL....Rashad has elevated his game mentally then cuz all of a sudden he thinks he will wrestle to win, bring that on with Machida...in my dreams....and watch yourself get worked again....Rashad worked Rampage standing and Machida WORKED rashad....now Machida's stand-up is in question....LoL....before you say anything why do you think he is working his wrestling with Mo.....to better his game.....go home rashad, you peaked....


----------



## daeyeth (Nov 19, 2009)

Rashad's logic is easy to understand. He wants the guy he beat to win against a guy he lost to. If that happened, Rashad could say he beat Machida in some way because he lost to Rampage, someone he beat.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Even though I disagree with Rashad right now. I gotta say..

He fought both of him. So... his opinion is a lot better than ours at the particular subject. You guys forget, he's a pretty good fight analyst with hands on experience with both guys.

And it's not like Rampage doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

he barely beat Rampage... Machida made him look like a fuckin' fool... :confused02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

enceledus said:


> he barely beat Rampage... Machida made him look like a fuckin' fool... :confused02:


Barely beat Rampage? Huh? He smashed him.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Barely beat Rampage? Huh? He smashed him.


smashed? taking some hyperbole pills today? let's be serious here... there was no smashing. He got a decision via boring fight. :sarcastic12:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

What does that have to do with him giving his opinion on who he thinks will win?


enceledus said:


> he barely beat Rampage... Machida made him look like a fuckin' fool... :confused02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

enceledus said:


> smashed? taking some hyperbole pills today? let's be serious here... there was no smashing. He got a decision via boring fight. :sarcastic12:


So because it was boring it wasn't dominant? Rashad outstruck him and for the most part Rampage couldn't even touch Rashad except for the flurry in the 3rd round. Rashad still won the 3rd round though by getting two more take downs and some nice GnP.

That qualifies as smashed to me. And it doesn't change the fact that his opinion has much more weight than anyone on this forum.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> So because it was boring it wasn't dominant? Rashad outstruck him and for the most part Rampage couldn't even touch Rashad except for the flurry in the 3rd round. Rashad still won the 3rd round though by getting two more take downs and some nice GnP.
> 
> That qualifies as smashed to me. And it doesn't change the fact that his opinion has much more weight than anyone on this forum.


beating someone doesn't qualify smashing... that's what we call exaggerating.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Because Rashad can't even admit to himself that Machida owned him.


stop right there....now you are just talking outta your ass.

Rashad said weeks before the fight he felt Machida was gonna take his belt because he gained it too easy. Yes he did also say Machida's initial shots were softer than other shots he's taken...but gave him the utmost respect after the fight

*I understand many MMA fans are not pro-Rashad.....but please stop with the lies, hate and rewriting of history.* :thumbsdown:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> So because it was boring it wasn't dominant? Rashad outstruck him and for the most part Rampage couldn't even touch Rashad except for the flurry in the 3rd round. Rashad still won the 3rd round though by getting two more take downs and some nice GnP.
> 
> That qualifies as smashed to me. And it doesn't change the fact that his opinion has much more weight than anyone on this forum.


It is like no matter what we say it always comes back to this. Oh well.. Begin the Rashad bashing by everyone else and defense courtesy of Spoken and I.

I will start with a plain, Spoken is right. He smashed Rampage.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Sekou said:


> stop right there....now you are just talking outta your ass.
> 
> Rashad said weeks before the fight he felt Machida was gonna take his belt because he gained it too easy. Yes he did also say Machida's initial shots were softer than other shots he's taken...but gave him the utmost respect after the fight
> 
> *I understand many MMA fans are not pro-Rashad.....but please stop with the lies, hate and rewriting of history.* :thumbsdown:


soft shots that Ko'd him.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

enceledus said:


> soft shots that Ko'd him.


How many did it take for that to happen? He had his mouth wide open and took as hard a punch as we have seen from him aside from the Thiago ko right on his jaw after taking about 40 punches to his chin before that.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

enceledus said:


> soft shots that Ko'd him.


Ya just don't get it huh? Has Rashad hate blinded you so much that you always have to refer to that one moment in history?

Okay, Machida got KO'd in the 1st round. Nothing he has done up to that point matters, because he was KO'd by Shogun in the 1st round. Machida doesn't have a chin because Shogun tested it and proved it wasn't there.

See the above idiotic statements I've made? That's similar to what you're doing.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Ya just don't get it huh? Has Rashad hate blinded you so much that you always have to refer to that one moment in history?
> 
> Okay, Machida got KO'd in the 1st round. Nothing he has done up to that point matters, because he was KO'd by Shogun in the 1st round. Machida doesn't have a chin because Shogun tested it and proved it wasn't there.
> 
> See the above idiotic statements I've made? That's similar to what you're doing.


For one thing, I actually like Rashad. For another thing, he did get Ko'd. So what about what I said was incorrect? Did I see a different fight in which Rashad did not get Ko'd?

edit: I didn't realize stating a fact, that Rashad got Ko'd, could be considered idiotic. But apparently I'm so "blinded," (hahahaha) that I actually hallucinated him being knocked out. I said nothing about Rashad's career or that him being ko'd made it irrelevant. Get off your high horse, and quit calling people haters because they have a different opinion than you.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

You're using the fact that he KO'd to say his opinion means less. If that's not what you're saying not and your just saying he got KO'd... than okay?


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Anything is possible, but styles make fights. Machida's style will eat Rampage alive.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Rashad is an idiot...


lmao well his judgement here is quite ridiculous. But it makes sense, he lost to Machida, he beat Rampage - therefore if Rampage > Machida, then Rashad > Rampage > Machida > Rashad > ... HOLY SHIT INFINITE LOOP.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I love this thread....Spoken wtf....you know what you are talkin about, dont waste your energy....this thread is funny to read. I mean MMA math and all it's hate makes sense some times.....As I have pointed out rashad has resorted to wrestling as his base....Spoken, I try to explain this shit to them....Rampage is one dimensional...to say the least, he is looking for one knock out, which happens to play into any counter strikes favor....nevermind Machida.

Rampage will lose to Machida, I think.....we agree on that.....should the day come that Rashad fight's Machida again....tell me where Rashad will beat him.....I know it's MMA math but Tito should on points have beaten Rashad, then Tit-o get's tossed by Machida....what is Rashad going to do to him???

Now to all the Rampage lover's.....really??? Really??? Show me any discipline in any of his last 5 fights and I will discuss with you.....show me a leg check.....you cannot...he lost to Forrest.....Not because Forrest is better but more focused...FACT...Rampage talked that shit on the show and right then I was like Forrest is gonna beat him on fury....RAMPAGE is talk people....deal with it, when he gets owned by Machida I'm gonna laugh all the way to Franklin....

Franklin worries me the most....he isnt stupid and does not take dumb chances, on top of that...he has patience....what most dont know can beat Machida...


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

rashad championing rampage? huh.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Rampage > Machida, then Rashad > Rampage > Machida > Rashad > ... HOLY SHIT INFINITE LOOP.


magnets, how do they work!

*explode*


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I love this thread....Spoken wtf....you know what you are talkin about, dont waste your energy....this thread is funny to read. I mean MMA math and all it's hate makes sense some times.....As I have pointed out rashad has resorted to wrestling as his base....Spoken, I try to explain this shit to them....Rampage is one dimensional...to say the least, he is looking for one knock out, which happens to play into any counter strikes favor....nevermind Machida.
> 
> Rampage will lose to Machida, I think.....we agree on that.....should the day come that Rashad fight's Machida again....tell me where Rashad will beat him.....I know it's MMA math but Tito should on points have beaten Rashad, then Tit-o get's tossed by Machida....what is Rashad going to do to him???
> 
> ...


For the most part I agree with everything you've said here. Rampage will more than likely win, and Rashad's new style doesn't really work well against Machida, but it's MMA and anything is possible.

Rampage couldn't hit Rashad until the 3rd round. He may have tagged him once or twice, but nothing clean. Rampage really has nothing for Machida.

But than again, when it comes to MMA, I know there is no such thing as a sure thing. I mean.. Chael Sonnen whooped Anderson Silva's ass, so I'm open for anything.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> You're using the fact that he KO'd to say his opinion means less. If that's not what you're saying not and your just saying he got KO'd... than okay?


I'm not saying his opinion doesn't count, because it obviously does. I just feel like he would rather see Rampage win, because he beat Rampage. But that may be false. 

Rampage is the perfect match up for Machida stylistically, as Rampage's striking game isn't very deep. Look how Forest picked Rampage apart. I think Machida will do that times 10. 

Rashad's opinion is clearly valid, as he's a fighter and he has fought both of them, I just don't agree with him. So you were being a bit presumptuous to attack me, accusing me of blind hatred for Rashad.

Fact: Rashad said Machida's punches were soft... but they ko'd him?? seems like a foolish statement. Maybe he didn't feel them because his motor neurons were disrupted to the multiple blows to the head, which is actually common with knockouts. 

Opinion: I disagree with Rashad in that he thinks Rampage will beat Machida.

That's it. No hatred. So let's keep our overzealous accusations to a min please.


----------

